# Clean and Shiny is back on DW.



## Johnnyopolis

Hey Guys!

Some of you older members will remember the company name :thumb: I set Clean and Shiny up 10 years ago this year! In 2008 I moved on to another project and there was a demise but now moving into 2014 seemed like a good time to revive C&S and run the pair of them again in parallel.

I have been asked so many times over the last 2 or 3 years if I could get hold of this product or that product for the people that are coming in to pick other products up off me that I decided I should resurrect C&S and bring it back to the masses.

So here we are at the end of 2013 and looking forward to 2014 I am super excited to be able to supply you guys again and be back on the forum as C&S. You will see that we have a number of brands that you all recognise and will be adding more over the coming months.

For those that dont know we are based in the South of England (junction 5 of the M3) so if anyone wants to pop in to pick up your more than welcome in fact the website will let you place an order if your in Berkshire/Hampshire/Surrey and select pickup for free as the shipping method.

We are also about to launch some Christmas offers which will be available on a daily basis so make sure you check the site or follow us on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram or Google+ or all of them! As we will be announcing stuff there too!

I can give you a heads up though that one of the days we have one *Rupes Deluxe Kit up for grabs with over £100 off RRP!* So your going to need to be quick to bag that.

If there is anything I can help you with in the meantime post here or drop me a pm/email.


----------



## halam

Good luck with business venture:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

All the best mate


----------



## Silva1

That how long ago you stopped trading under clean and shiny!? Feel old lol


----------



## -Kev-

the best is back :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

About time :wave:


----------



## e32chris

good luck with it mate, i will keep my eyes peeled for the offers


----------



## Naddy37

Does this mean the return of the Clean & Shiny meets too?......


----------



## WHIZZER

neilos said:


> Does this mean the return of the Clean & Shiny meets too?......


So I have heard :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nice one John, I know it will be a screaming success.

Everything you put your energy and enthusiasm is bound for the "success express"


----------



## Wax Tec

Great to see C&S back on here John!!!


----------



## chrisc

So there a link to shop


----------



## nogrille

it's been a while hasn't it!


----------



## stangalang

Welcome back and best of luck in the new/old venture.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

chrisc said:


> So there a link to shop


sure right here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## ianFRST

im sure my 1st ever order from a dw trader was yourself.

welcome back


----------



## Versoman

Welcome back

my very first orders were with C&S and service was always spot on:thumb:

Good luck in 2014 will get some orders in


----------



## 182_Blue

One of the first proper detail websites in the UK, my first UK orders came from CS, before that it was all USA ordering.


----------



## -Kev-

will you be stocking any Pakshak items again John? had a few bits brought back from their place in Hawaii by my parents, cloths in particular that have been awesome. would'nt mind some more without chancing import tax by going direct


----------



## GlynRS2

Shaun said:


> One of the first proper detail websites in the UK, my first UK orders came from CS, before that it was all USA ordering.


Same here. I remember first discovering C&S back in 2004 as the only place you could get a lot of detailing gear back then. Pre-dating DW by about 18 months.
Glad to see you back :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer

I ended up with some of your stock - want some niche products back ?


----------



## e32chris

1st order recieved today thanks john


----------



## -Kev-

did'nt take you long then chris lol


----------



## samm

Glad to see Clean and Shiny back on DW, I used to dread coming up to your unit as I always spent more than I was expecting to.

Good luck John, and don't hypnotise me to buy more products when I pop in.

Greg


----------



## Johnnyopolis

-Kev- said:


> will you be stocking any Pakshak items again John? had a few bits brought back from their place in Hawaii by my parents, cloths in particular that have been awesome. would'nt mind some more without chancing import tax by going direct


Hi Kev,

Anything is possible 

Ill keep you posted.

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

RaceGlazer said:


> I ended up with some of your stock - want some niche products back ?


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the offer but I have a plan on the lines I am going to supply and I am going to guess that some of those "niche" products you talk about are not going to be in my remit.

Feel free to send me a list to [email protected] though and I will take a look.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

e32chris said:


> 1st order recieved today thanks john


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the feedback its appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

samm said:


> Glad to see Clean and Shiny back on DW, I used to dread coming up to your unit as I always spent more than I was expecting to.
> 
> Good luck John, and don't hypnotise me to buy more products when I pop in.
> 
> Greg


Hey Greg,

Thanks for the post.. The good news is were even closer to Portsmouth now 

See you soon! :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Heard only great things about clean and shiny from back in the days. Bought from you and David before and the service was spot on :thumb:


----------



## wadoryu

Nice seeing you today john. I recommend clean and shiny a lot.


----------



## Rascal_69

In the last 10 days I have only seen 3 offers. 

And no sign of rupes and I have been checking back a lot :lol:


----------



## TheMattFinish

Rascal_69 said:


> In the last 10 days I have only seen 3 offers.
> 
> And no sign of rupes and I have been checking back a lot :lol:


Rupes are in 

both mini and duetto are i stock and showing on the website... John updated the Clean and Shiny facebook page yesterday


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Rascal_69 said:


> In the last 10 days I have only seen 3 offers.
> 
> And no sign of rupes and I have been checking back a lot :lol:


Keep your eyes out tomorrow Rascal... Say 10am


----------

